# Show Time in 24 Hour format & Also The Day of the Week & Date



## topgear (Jan 3, 2008)

For the first method go to start > control panel > Regional and Language Options on the Regional Options Tab click on the Customize button. Click on the Time tab. In the Time format drop down list box select HH:mm:ss or H:mm:ss. Click apply & Ok. Again click apply & ok to close the Regional and Language Options window. 

Note : if you type in :tt beside HH:mm:ss ( thus it will looks like HH:mm:ss:tt ) it will show you AM & PM also

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/1892/62848464wx6.jpg

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/8093/99123779op7.jpg



for the second method right click on the taskbar. uncheck or untick lock the
taskbar. Place your mouse pointer on the top border of the taskbar carefully. You should see a arrow mark. Now click & drag the taskbar upwards. You should see the day of the week and the date. Have fun 

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/6875/3copyxr6.jpg

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/7246/62119286fo1.jpg


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 3, 2008)

do u know how to change the default currency frm $ to rupee??


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 4, 2008)

nice 1


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## New (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice trick


----------



## nvidia (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice.... 
Thanks topgear


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 5, 2008)

I already know this.............


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2008)

I knew this already....but thanx my brother got to know of this while browsing the Forum


----------

